# Goo Gone Base cleaner?



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

what I use it like a citrus cleaner, Goo off (in my experinece) might be a bit harsh, but it might work


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

my goo gone is citrix based but i don't really use it. usually just doing a hot wax will bring most of the dirt out after you scrape it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Use goo gone if you have some sticky crap on your base that you can't get off with citrus cleaner. Wash the base, let fully dry and then hot wax. Otherwise, I just wash the base, let fully dry and then hot wax.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

ideally, it's been advised not to use any base cleaner until the end of the season. The theory is, all the work of conditioning the base via wax jobs throughout the season is lost in one stripping with base cleaner. The result is a slower board the rest of the season. 

Of course, really bad impregnated end of season spring dirt can only completely be removed with base cleaner...but should only be used if necessary, and only enough on a cloth removing dirt as quickly as possible (never pour on the base and leave base cleaner to just soak). Wash off all traces of base cleaner with water, let dry, then follow with a off-season storage layer. 

Then, begin the conditioning wax jobs again the start of the next season.

(if you have goo on the base from factory sticker, only use cleaner on that spot)


----------

